# cat - automatic litter box questions



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Everyone I've ever talked to that had an automatic box ended up throwing it away, they all said it wasn't worth the money.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

yup, I had one, it was in the dumpster after about 6 months. It is so much easier to just scoop, than to have to clean the nastiness off the thing that scoops the litter into the receptacle. If you can't get there every day, I would get a second litter box, or invest in a larger one instead.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I agree with everyone else that they arent worth the money. If you can find someone selling one on craigs list maybe then you can buy it cheaper in case you dont like it. I have two larger cat litter boxes for my two cats since I sometimes miss cleaning them every day.


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks, y'all. I think I will just invest in a second litter box for them. I just hate the scooping! LOL Oh well, they're worth it.


----------



## robbin (Nov 17, 2012)

i don't think that automatic little box is useless like everybody does. I think the Litter Robot II is the best accessible automatic cat litter box, certainly. The top charges are easily overcome via the savings on litter and receptacles. There's a three payment plans if you're unable to pay it off at once. 

Potential risk of the cat not deploying it might also be overcame. Invest in a hood on your litter pan and train your cat to go into it similar way you'd together with the Litter Robot. In case your cat uses a pan with a hood, training it to make use of the Litter Robot will be a easy. Be patient while training; do not force your cat inside. for further information you can check on this automatic cat litter box


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

message deleted.


----------

